# Run Free, "Dream" Anderson



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

First perfect 200

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41lYXu27las


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

32nd 200 perfect score. . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ_SKZZAaG8


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Run free sweet girl, and condolences to DeeDee. Dream was an icon in the breed.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was able to meet both Dream and DeeDee at the NOI in California my 1st time.
She was a very nice person and very soft spoken. Titan and I had just taken a time out and was sitting in a quiet corner and I was snuggling with him.. When I looked up she was across the room doing the same thing to Dream..I love seeing that one of the best teams in the country had that kind of relationship! What a honor!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I was following Dream's career from afar and was amazed. Reading DeeDee's website I was wondering if she used any physical aversives in her training?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am hugging Finn today. It is scary that Dream could win High in Trial on Friday and be waggy and happy, and then pass away in the parking lot suddenly. I lost my Raleigh that way to hemangiosarcoma, and I know it is actually a blessing in the sense they suffer so little, but it is terribly hard on the human who loves the dog. I think it was brave and really a role model move for the Andersons to write what happened, and then encourgae people to share stories about Dream.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Dee Dee and Dream really are an inspiration. Their wonderful relationship shows through in that video. Impossible for me to watch it with a dry eye.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting! And did her name ever suit her! I'm a big sap, can't watch it with tearing up, but I keep on watching


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow--that video was incredible! I don't even know her, and I was tearing up. What a big loss!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. do you know what she passed away from? What a tremendous loss.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Those of us who have met Dee Dee and her husband Billy know what really nice people they are. Dream was such a sweetheart and could be mischievous in her cute little way. Dee Dee must be hurting like crazy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How sad to lose such a special dog without warning or cause. She seemed so happy to be half of a winning team.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Watched those videos..what an amazing awesome team! That is so sad they lost her so suddenly. They surely had a great life together.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She wrote the story on her dog training facebook page, and welcomed people to share it.


----------

